# Midwest meet



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

well guys and gals....let's see about getting a midwest meet together....seems like we have more than a few members to make it a worth while meet....

so the question is when? it's going to get cold soon...real cold....or should we wait till early next year?

and were?


discuss.......


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

LMAO yeah . from MN 

Im not even close to completed anything

next year?


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

chad's house next weekend.


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

oh yes pretty please this year. cold or not. i am leaving the country for home before christmas and this could very well be the only meet :blush:


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

but i only have a rental car now......


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd like to see a meeting sometime next spring. If anyone's got a warm garage and is willing to accomodate me and a dog (who doesn't like other dogs) for a day or two I'm up for this weekend. Mrs. is going to Boston and looks like the weather is gonna suck.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I may be up for a meet if we get one planned.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

durwood said:


> chad's house next weekend.


I'm on the road the next two weekends 

Pasture is looking good though, creek is down so fishing sucks  

Pool is closed  

We missed our window


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

lol, always next year. 

Maybe we can have a Mr Chad's BBQ event that will rival Mr Marv's.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not anywhere remotely close to done yet either.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

if we do this chads house is where we need to go, seriously I'm less than 1 hr away...


----------



## Toastytoy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hells bells!

I had to travel 2000 miles to Marvs BBQ. Having a Mr chads would rock!


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

well...lets do this...a BBQ style meet would be awesome....lets shoot for next year to get people time to get their cars together...maybe chad and I can maybe judge a small competition and give clinics there to help.... I'm sure I can work on a small prize for first place.....


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

If some people more local to the Milwaukee/Chicago area want to get together this year still I would be up for that...

Just has to be before the weather turns really crappy, as my vehicle hibernates once the snow flies...


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm up for a meet this yr in the chi area. I still have a ways to go too but I wouldnt mind getting some tips and pointers before I complete the install.


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

Im up for a midwest meet, maybe in the springtime.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I definitely be down for next spring sometime.

If anyone is interested in meeting in the chicago area before it gets super cold, would the 28th of Oct work for anyone? I have an mp3car meet that Sunday at Busse woods in Schuamburg right off the highway. I wasn't going to go originally, but if some local DIYMA members were interested I'd be up for it. We usually BBQ and there is plenty of space to park. Let me know.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

the other hated guy said:


> well guys and gals....let's see about getting a midwest meet together....seems like we have more than a few members to make it a worth while meet....
> 
> so the question is when? it's going to get cold soon...real cold....or should we wait till early next year?
> 
> ...


If someone would answer their phone or return a message maybe they could have a free plane ride to some little California BBQ/competition next year.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> If someone would answer their phone or return a message maybe they could have a free plane ride to some little California BBQ/competition next year.


Just checked my messages, just someone wanting to know when we are meeting at the truck on Friday night for the show.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd go, but I don't want to be judged on my car. I want to be judged how long of a kick ass wheelie i can pull off....and how far I can jump one of Chad's 4-wheelers!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> I'd go, but I don't want to be judged on my car. I want to be judged how long of a kick ass wheelie i can pull off....and how far I can jump one of Chad's 4-wheelers!!


I sold the one that would do 1 wheel donuts


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

chad said:


> Just checked my messages, just someone wanting to know when we are meeting at the truck on Friday night for the show.


I heard a rumor that you were on some list of "guys we'd like to have as special guests" next year as well.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I could probably make it if you do it next year in spring some time. Yeah Chad I can bring up the Banshee to throw B-Sqaud on he should like that one. However, my car is the one with the good system in it. My truck will be decent. I would make the sacrifice to see B-Sqaud ride the Banshee. That is if Chad does not care. 

Yeah Chad maybe I should just bring the Grizzley 125 automatic. 

I like the idea of the Midwest BBQ. Mr. Marv I want to make it out there to yours but that is a hell of a drive from Texas. I will make it in the next couple years I hope.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Name the time and place and I'll be there. Just give me a month or two advanced notice. 

I'd be good if it's at most 12 hours driving distance. 

If it's Chad's, that would be fantastic as he's fairly close.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

I think it would be good for all to have it in the middle to lower part of IL if not MO...that way people from KS...OK....etc don't have to far to drive....


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

I may be down for the meet on Oct 28th in Shaumberg, got more info?

As far as location, I think the Chicago area is more likely a better location, given that people from Wisconsin, Minnesota, Michigan, IL, etc all have a central location...

Illinois is a really long state, thus lower IL is like driving across 2 states in most other regards...

If anything, why not have a couple of meets, one in Chicago/Milwaukee, and the other in say KC or MO?

Personally I am married with 4 kids, so anything more than a 3-5 hours away and it is just not worth it... Besides the fact that a ton of miles for some of our vehicles (mine included) is just not something I care to risk (rock chips, etc)...


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Springtime @ Chad's sounds like a plan, if I survive this winter


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

How about everyone add themselves to the Frappr map so we can get an idea where we are in relation to each other....

http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellation_map&mapid=137440172221

You can zoom in to the midwest area with the + sign on the bottom right.

Pretty sure you have to sign up to put yourself on the map. Only takes a second.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

dbphelps said:


> I may be down for the meet on Oct 28th in Shaumberg, got more info?


Basically anytime after 11:00am til dark. 

More info Here

Let me know for sure if anyone wants to meet up there and I'll be there.

I'd be willing to drive up to 3-5 hrs as well for a meet next spring. 5hrs would require a hotel stay or camping for myself, I just can't drive that much (10hrs)in one day and not fall asleep while driving.:blush:


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

B-Squad said:


> How about everyone add themselves to the Frappr map so we can get an idea where we are in relation to each other....
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellation_map&mapid=137440172221
> 
> ...


Great idea! I would love to go and could probably go anytime as long as it falls on a weekend. Spring next year works too, but we might as well wait until it is real warm out again because I know the Midwest weather can be different all the time. One state may have tons of snow while the other is 70 degrees. Hopefully I can attend the next Marv meet too. I definitely would love to hear all the pointer people have to give and just listening to some of your awesome cars would be worth driving any distance.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm up for it. And I'll have a nice long drive to either IL or MO. 

I'd give a hand in the prize department as well. 

Really though, next spring would be best. Around April/May. Schedule gets pretty packed throughout the summer, and only thing going before June would be carlisle and SBN...


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Everyone add a marker to the map just to see where everyone is. Keep this thread alive for a bit.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Why not right here in the STL?  Thats about right in the middle for Chicago and KC people. 5-6 hrs for much of Iowa and Oklahoma. Oh, and I wouldn't have to drive anywhere.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

STL would awsome.IMO At least for me.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

According to the map right now a central point would be in eastern Iowa somewhere. Lets try and get as many people as we can interested on there so that we can figure out a general central location that would be the best for everyone.


----------



## Scott Dodge (Nov 6, 2006)

Milwaukee crew in. How about someplace along Lake Michigan? There are tons of great spots to meet.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Scott Dodge said:


> Milwaukee crew in. How about someplace along Lake Michigan? There are tons of great spots to meet.


I like that idea being a fellow Wisconsinite. Don't know if anyone would get bent out of shape but maybe we could co-ordinate with the ICIX meet as that's normally in Iowa IIRC?


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd be willing to go to a meet. I'm in western WI. Not sure how long I'd drive...depends on the circumstances. If it's in advance I could probably free up a weekend and stay at a motel or something. I'd go to Chicago though.

I really want some tips on my system and have someone tell me just how crappy it sounds and how I could set it up better (besides more deadener...I know I need more but my audio system is already worth well over half of my car)


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Everyone seemed to want to go to Chi town when I brought up a Twin Cities meet earlier this summer. Not a lot of action up here.

It's about 500 miles for me to Chad's place. Definitely a haul and not doable in one day for me, but the Chicago area is. 

I think a compromise can be met and we could come to a group consensus by next year, at least. But HH suggested it originally, so maybe we need to have two separate threads going here? 

Anyway, I think the map gives a good visual so please use it.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, if you plan a meet in the twin cities I am much more likely to make that on shorter notice. I'm only about an hour away. We need to make a few threads I think.

Twin cities meet
Chicago meet
Missouri meet


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

B-Squad said:


> How about everyone add themselves to the Frappr map so we can get an idea where we are in relation to each other....
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellation_map&mapid=137440172221
> 
> ...


I added myself and put myself on the map...but I don't see anyone else


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Xander said:


> I added myself and put myself on the map...but I don't see anyone else


I did the same but do not see anyone else either. Even after signing up I do not see anyone.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

double post guess this is when the serve went crazy.


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

Chicago FTW!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

stupid thing triple posted.WTF??


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Xander said:


> I added myself and put myself on the map...but I don't see anyone else


Guess it doesn't like you guys. I see like 15 guys on there including genxx, and the WI guys. Plus some tool out in CA, whoever that is....tryin' to steal the midwest thunder!!!


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

this is not going to be majority rules...I started this thread for everybody in the midwest....so this need to be fair for everybody....


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Incase the link changed: http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellation_map&mapid=137440172221


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Okay, I'm added in case anybody was confused where the suburbs of Chicago were.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

How much interest are you looking to have before going forward with this?


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

B-Squad said:


> Plus some tool out in CA, whoever that is....tryin' to steal the midwest thunder!!!



I hope it's npdang or Mr marv or somebody cool like dat. They just want to join the midwest crew. 

I think somewhere around the quad cities would be a midpoint for most so far. I think it's harder for the midwest to get together because we are so spread out, and it makes it harder for everyone to decide. I've posted in a few MI, IL, WI meet threads and it never seems to pan out. 

I'm serious for local local people to IL, if you want to meet this fall, the 28th at Busse woods in Schuamburg on Sunday. It's about 1.5-2 hours from milwaukee and about 2 hours or less for anyone around chicago. Just PM me if you are serious and I'll make it point to be there, and I could have some goodies for those that show up.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am willing to drive if we get some set up this year. It looks like we got some pretty good interest. Way more than I even thought we had in the Midwest. If we get something set up I wanna go!


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

I wont be able to make it next spring  im leaving for boot camp in march.

but i will be driving past a lot of those dots soon on my way from kansas to indy. so if anybody would like to have a 1 on 1 meet send me a pm and we might be able to work something out. i would be able to go out of my way to check out a nice stereo


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

durwood said:


> I hope it's npdang or Mr marv or somebody cool like dat. They just want to join the midwest crew.
> 
> I think somewhere around the quad cities would be a midpoint for most so far. I think it's harder for the midwest to get together because we are so spread out, and it makes it harder for everyone to decide. I've posted in a few MI, IL, WI meet threads and it never seems to pan out.
> 
> I'm serious for local local people to IL, if you want to meet this fall, the 28th at Busse woods in Schuamburg on Sunday. It's about 1.5-2 hours from milwaukee and about 2 hours or less for anyone around chicago. Just PM me if you are serious and I'll make it point to be there, and I could have some goodies for those that show up.


As long as it isn't going to be raining I will most definitly be there...

I am hoping I can quickly repair the CDT M6 driver I have, that it stays dry out and that we have warm weather for that day... Definitly sounds like a blast...


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Whoa... which one of you is from Ottumwa, IA? I went to school there.... probably why I hate Iowa so much. God aweful place.  I'm more a big city person though, maybe that's why.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> this is not going to be majority rules...I started this thread for everybody in the midwest....so this need to be fair for everybody....



STL seems to be just about as centrally located as it gets unless. IMO

Some of us will have to drive and some more than others but its looks pretty darn fair across the board, if you just use STL.IMO

It also makes you trying to plan this thing alot easier on you in your own backyard as well that is *centrally located.*


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

well...I have no problem driving myself....but everybody needs to be taken into consideration....of course you are going to have people who ultimately have to drive further than some.... but to have it to were some have to drive less than an hour while the rest have 6 + hours of driving isn't an option IMO....


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

dbphelps said:


> As long as it isn't going to be raining I will most definitly be there...


I agree. ok I'll be there if it doesn't rain. I'll give you a heads up the day before, but I think by then we should know what the weather will be like.



the other hated guy said:


> well...I have no problem driving myself....but everybody needs to be taken into consideration....of course you are going to have people who ultimately have to drvie further than some.... but to have it to were some have to driver less than an hour while the rest have 6 + hours of driving isn't an option IMO....


I agree, what does everyone think the average drive time would be that would make it fair? Judging by the location of the people on the fair outskirts, I think it will be almost unavoidable to have some people driving 5-6 hours. I think, and this is a big "think" that 4 hours will be the average.

What about meeting somewhere where there might be a campground closeby to make it cheap for people to spend the night? Or would everyone prefer a hotel.:blush: I don't mind camping if the site has showers. (I know that's not "real" camping).


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> well...I have no problem driving myself....but everybody needs to be taken into consideration....of course you are going to have people who ultimately have to drvie further than some.... but to have it to were some have to driver less than an hour while the rest have 6 + hours of driving isn't an option IMO....



Well you can use google made to figure out the best location by draggin the things around to points. I did it a few times and the farest place seems to be Indianapolis, Indiana. Some of you other guys can try it. That puts me driving about 11+ hours but I guess I am the odd ball here no matter what.

There really is no way getting around some people having to drive 6+ that are closer that direction.

Randy that puts you driving about 4hrs but if you want pretty central from my moving the little pointer around, Indianapolis it is.

If people want to list their exact location or closest major city I will drag the pointer around some more and see if there is anything better.

Just trying to help out thats all.

Durwood 4 hrs is pretty average looking at google map.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Genxx said:


> Just trying to help out thats all.
> 
> Durwood 4 hrs is pretty average looking at google map.


Cool. That's what I figured

11 hours sucks for you 

I wonder if you can do the same on the frapper map?

So indiana huh? I would have never thought that was central to everyone. That might work. Who knows of a good place in Indianapolis?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is the 360 degree 4-5 hrs circle for Indiana just play connect the dots.

Start-Milwaukee to Davenport to STL to Nashville to Charleston to Wheeling to Cleveland to Detroit to Saginaw and then back to Milwaukee

This is damn close to encompasing a 360 circle around Indianapolis driving 4 to 5 hrs. Anyone outside that circle will be roughly 5+ hrs to reach Indianapolis.

Best I could come up with guys.

Durwood Frapper just pisses me off or mabey I am retarded. I tried messing with it and had no luck.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL, it's cool man. I think that isn't bad then. It sure beats a huge trek to Cali.

Good work. I like the circle thing, don't worry, we still include you guys outside of the circle


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

I think a big midwest meet would be awesome! Nobody around here seems interested in a get-together, so I'd be willing to drive a few hours for a decent gathering.

Indy would be good for me.


----------



## xcoldricex (Apr 28, 2007)

i'm interested! ge0's interested! i don't know why it just never works in michigan... it's getting cold pretty quickly though


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 8, 2006)

Im in Bloomington, 1 hour south of Indy. What I want to do is meet one or two experienced people with really nice SQ rides that i can use as a benchmark. May be someone to hear what I have and review.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> Im in Bloomington, 1 hour south of Indy. What I want to do is meet one or two experienced people with really nice SQ rides that i can use as a benchmark. May be someone to hear what I have and review.


Just drove thru bloomington about 2 weeks ago!


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe we should split it up into 2 meets. A northern meet and southern meet. As you can see most of the people on the map are from the northern area and moving the meet location farther south makes the drive almost too far for some in MN and such. I am willing to drive where ever we end up having it, but it seems like having 2 might be a more practical idea. Then maybe having one for everyone later in the summer or something. Also by looking at the map, I would assume that the people from Texas wouldn't be willing to drive to STL reguardless, but I may be wrong. I think we could split it up as one around Chicago and one maybe in southern Missouri or farther for the southern people.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

rekd0514 said:


> Maybe we should split it up into 2 meets. A northern meet and southern meet. As you can see most of the people on the map are from the northern area and moving the meet location farther south makes the drive almost too far for some in MN and such. I am willing to drive where ever we end up having it, but it seems like having 2 might be a more practical idea. Then maybe having one for everyone later in the summer or something. Also by looking at the map, I would assume that the people from Texas wouldn't be willing to drive to STL reguardless, but I may be wrong. I think we could split it up as one around Chicago and one maybe in southern Missouri or farther for the southern people.


If the date you guys have it is open. I will be driving from South Texas even to Indianapolis which is about 16hrs but I will stop in OKC to stay at parents house. Thats why I said I am the odd man out. I don't mind driving though. We have meets in Texas though. I just want to meet a bunch of you guys up that way.

You guys need to try the map thing and see if you find a better central location I was just giving options for you guys based on some of the requested limitations. 

If you guys want me to do more research on it let me know. Would help if people could list town or major city and I can go from there on it.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

havok20222 said:


> Whoa... which one of you is from Ottumwa, IA? I went to school there.... probably why I hate Iowa so much. God aweful place.  I'm more a big city person though, maybe that's why.




that would be me.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

minitruck_freq said:


> that would be me.


Ya, I went to school there for about 2 years, and oddly enough my co-worker in STL is from there as well.

and Indiana? I dunno, i have a hard time doing a Central meet in a place that cant decide what time zone they are in. =P


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'd come up from that. how close is indianapolis from champaign? my in-laws are there and i could just let the wife go visit them.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Thumper26 said:


> i'd come up from that. how close is indianapolis from champaign? my in-laws are there and i could just let the wife go visit them.


A couple of hours.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Genxx is on the right track. 

Location is probably less important than ease of getting there. Looking at the interstate map, Minneapolis pretty much sucks for getting anywhere else. You have two choices I-35 going due South into Kansas City, or I-94 going Southeast into Chicago. 

So doing St Louis from Minneapolis would suck as you'd have to go way out of your way to pick up an interstate that would take you St Louis. 

Chicago, and Indianapolis have the most diagonal interstates going into them. Indianapolis is only 9-10 hours away from Minneapolis, and the same to St Louis. 

Looking at the map though, Des Moines is looking like viable candidate. Though, it presents the same problem for St Louis, as St Louis does for Minneapolis. 

For all though, take a look at Bloomington, IL (not Indiana). It has three interstates going through it, and two intersecting on a diagonal making it easily approachable from all areas. 

Here are some drive times to Bloomington, IL.

Minneapolis - 7 hours 23 minutes
St Louis - 2 hours 40 minutes
Oklahoma City - 9 hours 53 minutes
Des Moines, Iowa - 4 hours 44 minutes
Saginaw, Michigan - 6 hours 28 minutes
Lincoln, Nebraska - 7 hours 37 minutes
Dallas, Tx - 12 hours 30 minutes
Wausau, Wi - 5 hours 24 minutes
Kansas City - 6 hours 3 minutes

That's about as equitable and easy as it's going to get.

Bloomington is also a nice little town. It's a college town, so I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to find an area suitable to do this in. 

However, Champaign, IL has kind of the same scenario, and that is where Chad is at (or relatively close). 

It's a toss up.

Illinois is by far the most approachable state by interstate, and we all know using an interstate is MUCH faster than the alternatives.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I took a look at Bloomington and it looks like a good location. Though after looking at it and checking driving times for everybody it looks like the best spot seems to be around Davenport, IA. Check it out for yourself, I think it equals out the driving times more. 

I vote:

1. Davenport, IA
2. Bloomington, IL (the people that live there can help plan it)


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

rekd0514 said:


> I vote:
> 
> 1. Davenport, IA
> 2. Bloomington, IL (the people that live there can help plan it)


I would also agree with that...


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd be willing to drive for a midwest meet if that's what it takes.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Davenport looks good as well. Depending on how many people come from the South will probably determine either Davenport, or Bloomington. Either way is good for me and the Chicagoans. They're basically the same distance.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

MVM hit it right on the head!! I get excited about a kick ass meet with all you guys....and think CHICAGO TRAFFIC......and that excitement goes completely flat!!!  No matter what, it's going to be 1-1.5 hrs either going around or going through. Completely sucks!

I realize there has to a compromise but leaving home at 3 AM to try to be somewhere doesn't sound too awesome. Unless it's a two day event, then it doesn't seem worth it to me personally.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm definitely game for this. Just need the time and date.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

If you are looking for an interstate trip in Central IL then Champaign or Bloomington are the choices, I am intamate with both..... depends on what you want to do, do we want a high profile place or do we wanna go to a preserve/park and chill, cook out, whatever?

Chad


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

my vote is champaign.

there's a nice park in champaign, however this needs to be done sooner than later...

or if anyone knows any local car audio shops that wouldn't mind giving up the parking lot for it, that could work too.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

Why not Davenport, IA, as it is much more 'central' to everyone...


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree on Davenport as the best location to make everyone happy. Though it may not be the best location because no one is familiar with it. 

I think we should just have a casual meet at a park somewhere for next spring once it is nice out again. I think we have probably used up all of the nice days left for this year. It might be too cold to even set up a cook out type meet at a park with the time we have left. Maybe the local guys can just have their own local meets this year and we can make one up in the warm weather next year. Then again maybe it can work out...


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't remember where it was but it was a central southwest location in IL, it had a nice park, good amount of parking. I'll try to contact Bob Johan since I think he used to arrange an event at that park in the days of SLAP. he might come out too. Otherwise, their was an Audio Engineering club at ISU that put on an event for us in SLAP in Bloomington. Maybe they could get us setup in a parking lot on campus. Just some other ideas.

Forest preserve/park gatherings are nice becuase you usually have shade vs burning up in a parking lot, but sometimes the park security can get disgruntled if you are too loud. I don't think we will have that problem but you never know.

Also, I used to live in Des Moines, and still have a few contacts and relatives there, I might be able to help figure something out if that is the destination of choice. My sister and her husband live on a farm about an hour south of des moines and they might be willing to host.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

durwood said:


> Basically anytime after 11:00am til dark.
> 
> More info Here
> 
> ...


Well, looks like there will be good weather, so I am definitely going to go...

I will plan to be there maybe a little before 11am... I'll leave Milwaukee around 9am...

Anywhere in particular you want to meet up?


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

dbphelps said:


> Well, looks like there will be good weather, so I am definitely going to go...
> 
> I will plan to be there maybe a little before 11am... I'll leave Milwaukee around 9am...
> 
> Anywhere in particular you want to meet up?


shoot. I'm usually late and the other guys show up at 11 and grab a spot with benches and a bathroom nearby. It's usually around the second or third parking area when you first enter. I'll try to get there early too or give those guys a headsup. I'll give you my phone number in case you need to reach me.

Anyone else local in the area is welcome to come on Sunday as well.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Link to map

I marked the two places we usually meet.

Cars to look for.
-Black 2006 Mazdaspeed6
-Tan Dodge Intrepid
-White Pontiac Vibe (He's got an all zapco setup)
-Silver Civic SI
-Burgandy Jetta
-Blue Ford ZX3


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

you guys suck. there's no way i could make it this sunday.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Guess it doesn't like you guys. I see like 15 guys on there including genxx, and the WI guys. Plus some tool out in CA, whoever that is....tryin' to steal the midwest thunder!!!





durwood said:


> I hope it's npdang or Mr marv or somebody cool like dat. They just want to join the midwest crew.


Wow! I went from "tool" to "cool"! 
I'd love to join you guys but that's a bit far for my tired butt to travel (you guys can always join us out here )


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

durwood said:


> I marked the two places we usually meet.
> 
> Cars to look for.
> 
> -Silver Civic SI


I did not know I was coming? 

Chad


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

chad said:


> I did not know I was coming?
> 
> Chad


hahaha wishful thinking?  No there is another guy that has a silver or gray civic SI, but that doesn't mean there can't be two.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Mr Marv said:


> Wow! I went from "tool" to "cool"!
> I'd love to join you guys but that's a bit far for my tired butt to travel (you guys can always join us out here )


but you have to come see what South Dakota is like. haha


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Reminder for anyone who at the last minute wants to meet today (Sunday) in Schaumburg. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Excellrec (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm always up for something in the minneapolis area. Gotta hurry though, it's getting too cold to sit around outside looking at car stereos.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Lets do it, home boyz!!!


----------



## Excellrec (Oct 22, 2007)

B-Squad said:


> Lets do it, home boyz!!!


Who's got a spot to hang? I can bring my humble Tercel in half finished condition to show off


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

so ...we meeting up or not? and if so, where? i am in


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Lmao, yeah and stuff. Why because.

Sota ehhhhh, well not today. 

I got to do chit, maybe next spring


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

durwood said:


> I can't remember where it was but it was a central southwest location in IL, it had a nice park, good amount of parking. I'll try to contact Bob Johan since I think he used to arrange an event at that park in the days of SLAP. he might come out too...


That would be "Eureka, IL".


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Eureka! 


Can't be more perfect than that!

Thanks Bill. Glad you made it over.

Now to figure out the name of that park.


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

Near the intersection of S. Main (RT 117) & Lake Rd.


----------



## stryke23x (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm up in Green Bay, which may or may not be of any help to people. We're about 2 hours from Milwaukee, 3 1/2 hours from chicago, 4 1/2 to minneapolis. We'll be hosting something in the spring with a home theater club and some local car audio guys. We'd be glad to have any DIYMA people come too. We'll do a shop tour showing how we build woofers, show off the new theater room and a couple vehicles, etc. We can do some in car testing, tuning, etc as well and people can try out some of our woofers in their vehicles. 

We also have some good fishing going on all year around until ice up for anyone who wants to get away for awhile. haha
http://www.aespeakers.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=822

Let me know if this interests anyone. 

John


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey John, Beautiful...just beautiful  
















And a bottom feeder!!!


----------



## stryke23x (Jun 22, 2007)

Hic said:


> Hey John, Beautiful...just beautiful


Haha, that's actually larry... i'm the one that still looks 18 yet... 

John


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Let's start planning for next spring when it gets warm out. Since we are basically out of time for this year having an outdoor event. We need a place in the middle of nowhere so no one cares about all the sound we make. Hopefully everyone has a heated garage so they can have their car ready.


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmmmm,
Maybe the Top Secret project will be done by spring...


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

SQ_Only said:


> Hmmmm,
> Maybe the Top Secret project will be done by spring...


Did you ever sell your Durango? Planning on using all those beautiful LP amps? Ooops hope I didn't say too much.


----------



## stryke23x (Jun 22, 2007)

SQ_Only said:


> Hmmmm,
> Maybe the Top Secret project will be done by spring...


I'll have a few top secret things done by spring. 

John


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

stryke23x said:


> I'm up in Green Bay, which may or may not be of any help to people. We're about 2 hours from Milwaukee, 3 1/2 hours from chicago, 4 1/2 to minneapolis. We'll be hosting something in the spring with a home theater club and some local car audio guys. We'd be glad to have any DIYMA people come too. We'll do a shop tour showing how we build woofers, show off the new theater room and a couple vehicles, etc. We can do some in car testing, tuning, etc as well and people can try out some of our woofers in their vehicles.
> 
> We also have some good fishing going on all year around until ice up for anyone who wants to get away for awhile. haha
> http://www.aespeakers.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=822
> ...


Spring in GB? I'm in.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Seeing all the meet threads made me think of ours. We still need to have one of our own. It is starting to get warm out so start planning.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

rekd0514 said:


> Seeing all the meet thread made me think of ours. We still need to have one of our own. It is starting to get warm out so start planning.


Yes, I agree... As it stands a couple of car get-togethers got derailed for me this spring, so I am all in for a DIYMA meet-up...


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

rekd0514 said:


> Seeing all the meet threads made me think of ours. We still need to have one of our own. It is starting to get warm out so start planning.


Still ain't gettin warm here.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

It was 50 here today warmest it has been since fall for sure.


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

durwood said:


> Did you ever sell your Durango? Planning on using all those beautiful LP amps? Ooops hope I didn't say too much.


Yes, I sold the Durango back in August... WITH all of the amplifiers still in it. You already know the new owner, and I'm sure you'll see it at a show this season. The entire system was still in it when the new owner took possession of it, but I can't guarantee he won't add to it.

The top secret project has no parts in common with the Durango, so it's entirely new/different.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

SQ_Only said:


> Yes, I sold the Durango back in August... WITH all of the amplifiers still in it. You already know the new owner, and I'm sure you'll see it at a show this season. The entire system was still in it when the new owner took possession of it, but I can't guarantee he won't add to it.
> 
> The top secret project has no parts in common with the Durango, so it's entirely new/different.


Cool..I wonder who it could be....except the rumor is that we don't have an event director in IL anymore for MECA. Not sure where there will be any midwest shows.

I'm still down for getting together with DIYMA members for a BBQ meet in the midwest sometime this summer.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

rekd0514 said:


> It was 50 here today warmest it has been since fall for sure.


It was 77 on Sunday, now its 26 and calling for snow. Gotta love MO weather.

Snowed 10 inches in 4 hours the other day. All melted yesterday. As I said... no meet weather. Wait until spring.


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

durwood said:


> Cool..I wonder who it could be....


It wasn't Buddha, if that's what you were thinking.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

durwood said:


> I'm still down for getting together with DIYMA members for a BBQ meet in the midwest sometime this summer.


Me too. Most excited to listen to your mono, Darin. 

It's March and June is coming right up. Who's on the 'party planning committee' as we need to get this thing rolling....!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have in-laws in Champaign, IL. Make it near there and I'm in.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

SQ_Only said:


> It wasn't Buddha, if that's what you were thinking.


I forgot their names but the father/son duo?



FoxPro5 said:


> Me too. Most excited to listen to your mono, Darin.


Me Too. :blush:



> It's March and June is coming right up. Who's on the 'party planning committee' as we need to get this thing rolling....!


I'm down. Someone just needs to pick a date and location to get this rolling. I know we had discussions in the past but new year, new problems. 



Thumper26 said:


> I have in-laws in Champaign, IL. Make it near there and I'm in.


I still say we raid Chad's place and talk him into it. We should get a pot of donations going for food and stuff or something.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

I say we do it in either Chicago or Rockford... Pretty mcuh central for everyone...

Champaign is a pretty far drive...


----------



## lauk101 (Aug 15, 2007)

FYI I work at a hotel in minneapolis and could probably get a pretty good deal if you wanted to do it here...


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm down for Rockford. Should we start a poll with a few destinations to see where most people would like to go?


----------



## lauk101 (Aug 15, 2007)

I would say a poll is a good way to go.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok so for locations we have:

1) Rockford
2) Chicago/Chicago burbs
3) Close to the Boarder of Wisc/IL
4) Minneapolis
5) Indianapolis
6) Peoria/Champaign
7) lower east side of lake michigan

any others I'm leaving out?

I also suggest that whomever is closest to the most voted area helps organize since you might know the area the best.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Well it's not that difficult to see the neutral location when you look at the map.

http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellation_map&mapid=137440172221

If you haven't put yourself on the map, please do so.

*********************************************************************************************

Courtesy of MVM:

Looking at the map though, Des Moines is looking like viable candidate. Though, it presents the same problem for St Louis, as St Louis does for Minneapolis.

For all though, take a look at Bloomington, IL (not Indiana). It has three interstates going through it, and two intersecting on a diagonal making it easily approachable from all areas.

*Here are some drive times to Bloomington, IL.

Minneapolis - 7 hours 23 minutes
St Louis - 2 hours 40 minutes
Oklahoma City - 9 hours 53 minutes
Des Moines, Iowa - 4 hours 44 minutes
Saginaw, Michigan - 6 hours 28 minutes
Lincoln, Nebraska - 7 hours 37 minutes
Dallas, Tx - 12 hours 30 minutes
Wausau, Wi - 5 hours 24 minutes
Kansas City - 6 hours 3 minutes

That's about as equitable and easy as it's going to get.
*
Bloomington is also a nice little town. It's a college town, so I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to find an area suitable to do this in.

However, Champaign, IL has kind of the same scenario, and that is where Chad is at (or relatively close).


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

And Chad can't travel???  

Honestly, it should be determined who is going to commit to go, for what distance and choose from there...

I don't want ot drive 4-6 hours for a bunch of 'locals' that aren't too commited to the get together to begin with... That would be a worst case scenario that would be ugly... Not saying that is the case, but this would be a raod trip for everyone, and should be for everyone, as no-one should be 'catered to'...

If Chad is in Champaign he is pretty local to Chicago or Rockford as well, so I don't see the issue...

For me, it more than doubles a trip...

Ideally I am certain we ALL would like it to be as local as possible to them... For me I have a very valid reason in that the car I am driving is worth over $100k, all custom with an absoloute buttload of stuff done to it, so I REALLY don't care to drive to 5-6 hours away... The probability of something happening goes up th further away I drive, and if something bad were to happen or even break, I am looking at a REALLY expensive tow back here (as it has special requirements to tow it properly)...

If it is about having someone local to 'plan things', well Chicago or rockford is the best bet as Chicago has people that live there and tons of possibilities, and even Rockford I can drive to and plan things out...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm 130 miles from Chicago, it's no biggie. Indy is about the same, also a slew if interstate crossings.

If Champaing/Bloomington comes up due to proximity for southern folk I'd say Champaign/Urbana. It's home of a larger university, not as "spread out" as Bloomington and is WAY more culutrally diverse, think dining. Hotels are also more prevalent as is the night life/public transportation. I do beliee Bloomington has a nice state park close  Champaign has Lake of the Woods in Mahomet (about 10-15 miles north)

IF Champaign comes up it's best to plan when classes are not in session, it's MUCH less crowded.

BUT as dbPhelps has pointed out we have a TON of northern folks in MI, WI and northern Illinois, but we also have a bunch in MO too I believe. I'll tell you what, after driving thru Northern Illinois, Phelps ain't ****ting, it's smooth sailing for me to get to Chicago/Rockford but fro MI/WI to go thru Chicago THEN farther down south could mean a hell of a drive.

Illinois is one loonngg fuggin state north to south.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like central Illinois preety much sums it up. The few cities Bloomington/Champaign or around that area. We just need to find a good location and get things set in stone. It seems to me like a big park or somwhere would be the best place to hold it since it would be more private. Hotels are pretty much everywhere so we shouldn't have a problem finding some good ones in the area, but we should plan around the location we find. What are you thinking Chad?


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

dbphelps said:


> I don't want ot drive 4-6 hours for a bunch of 'locals' that aren't too commited to the get together to begin with... That would be a worst case scenario that would be ugly... Not saying that is the case, but this would be a road trip for everyone, and should be for everyone, as no-one should be 'catered to'...


Naturally someone will be catered to but only because they happen to live close to the central point. That is why I suggested if someone was close to the agreed upon location then they SHOULD help get it organized. And I did invite you to join the mp3car meet once but you bailed due to equipment malfunction. 

So the Rockford area? I know there is a Hooters we might be able to gather at. 

Last year I met regularly with mp3car members at Busse Woods in Schuamburg. That's not a bad location either since it's right off the intersection of a few highways.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

durwood said:


> Naturally someone will be catered to but only because they happen to live close to the central point. That is why I suggested if someone was close to the agreed upon location then they SHOULD help get it organized. And I did invite you to join the mp3car meet once but you bailed due to equipment malfunction.
> 
> So the Rockford area? I know there is a Hooters we might be able to gather at.
> 
> Last year I met regularly with mp3car members at Busse Woods in Schuamburg. That's not a bad location either since it's right off the intersection of a few highways.


Yeah, the fall was a bad time.. Can't help it I blew a M6 and a set of Seas Neos the week beforehand... Didn't even have time to order new ones... Plus, after the fact it sounded like it was almost a bust anyways with only a few people coming out...

My whole contention is find out who is COMMITED to coming, regardless of equipment, etc, and choose a location that is central to that... Any way you look at it, it seems as if Chicago or Rockford are the best places overall...

As Chad also agreed Champaign is a PITA to drive to, that is the only point I am making... I have had need to go that way for business once and it is a haul through very barren and flat Illinois-land... One that I really have little interest in making ever again... (And Chad, you aren't kidding that Illinois goes on forever north-south, as I had to drive a car back from Texas a few years back and man did it take FOREVER to get through Illinois compared to almost any of the other states)

So, lets figure out who is going to commit to go, figure out a date that works, and then pick a location... And I agree a well-populated location will give some options for food/entertainment above and beyond the meet...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dbphelps said:


> Yeah, the fall was a bad time.. Can't help it I blew a M6 and a set of Seas Neos the week beforehand... Didn't even have time to order new ones... Plus, after the fact it sounded like it was almost a bust anyways with only a few people coming out...
> 
> My whole contention is find out who is COMMITED to coming, regardless of equipment, etc, and choose a location that is central to that... Any way you look at it, it seems as if Chicago or Rockford are the best places overall...
> 
> ...


I used to have to go to Nashville all the time and Peduka KY was a VERY welcome sight! And I'm in the damn middle of the state!

What makes it rough is the drive thru Chicago THEN the baren land. I don't mind the cornfeilds, I can set the cruise and kick back, but coming from MI with the cruise on, then white-knuckling it thru Chicago, then cornfeilds again... I could see how that could suck. I guess it depends on how many southern folk chime in.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Ya I drove to nashville last year and I think it was almost 6.5 hours through IL from chicago then another 1.5hrs to get to nashville. It felt like I was in Kentucky for like 15 mintues.

Hell, it was only 9 hours to get to Niagra Falls when I drove, and that's in a another country. 

one of these years I plan on making a drive to the west coast and down along the west cost. It would be a fun trip...but very long.


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't you fools believe in flying?


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

SQ_Only said:


> Don't you fools believe in flying?


interesting statement. It seems that at an AUDIO meet, people would like to bring their cars and discuss their systems.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SQ_Only said:


> Don't you fools believe in flying?


Tough to fly a car  

Mine's small but I don't think it will fit in an overhead compartment


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Ya, the go-go gadget wings are on backorder from Q in London.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

durwood said:


> Ya, the go-go gadget wings are on backorder from Q in London.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

dbphelps said:


> Yeah, the fall was a bad time.. Can't help it I blew a M6 and a set of Seas Neos the week beforehand... Didn't even have time to order new ones... Plus, after the fact it sounded like it was almost a bust anyways with only a few people coming out...
> 
> My whole contention is find out who is COMMITED to coming, regardless of equipment, etc, and choose a location that is central to that... Any way you look at it, it seems as if Chicago or Rockford are the best places overall...
> 
> ...


I would commit, but I need a firm date first.


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

bld 25 said:


> interesting statement. It seems that at an AUDIO meet, people would like to bring their cars and discuss their systems.


And yet... Most guys at an audio meet don't bring their cars...


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

SQ_Only said:


> And yet... Most guys at an audio meet don't bring their cars...


Well they better bring something...

a) Women
b) beer
c) munchies
d) BBQ
e) pyrotechnics
f) all of the above


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I can bring B,C, and G.

No bringing the wife? I'm fine with it, but if someone posts that I can't bring her, I can copy and paste in an email to show her.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

SQ_Only said:


> And yet... Most guys at an audio meet don't bring their cars...


Huh?

That makes absoloutly no sense... This is not a competition, it is a get together of those with like-interests...

It is like saying you like gaming and not playing games... Or that you like strippers, but not going to a stripclub...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dbphelps said:


> Huh?
> 
> That makes absoloutly no sense... This is not a competition, it is a get together of those with like-interests...
> 
> It is like saying you like gaming and not playing games... Or that you like strippers, but not going to a stripclub...


OK then, it's explosives and cars, settled


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

durwood said:


> Well they better bring something...
> 
> a) Women
> b) beer
> ...


Put me down for all but (b) and (e). (I'm good for it, trust me...)



dbphelps said:


> Huh?
> 
> That makes absoloutly no sense... This is not a competition, it is a get together of those with like-interests...
> 
> It is like saying you like gaming and not playing games... Or that you like strippers, but not going to a stripclub...


But I do like strippers...  Seriously though, if I did show up, I couldn't bring my new project. (Contractually obligated)


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I would love to go but my wife and I are expecting our second child soon...very soon. I would like to see how this turns out.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm thinking about starting a new thread with two-in-one poll including...
- Which location out of those posted so far
- Which weekend, say June - Sept.

Then we can get a vote and move this thing along. Good idea??


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

dude.

there are more ill folks? (pun intended)

i'm in bloomington!

i vote lake bloomington. there's a park area with grills and such. 10 minute and 42 second (ask me how i know!) trip to kappa for those interested in the strippers after.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

FoxPro5 said:


> I'm thinking about starting a new thread with two-in-one poll including...
> - Which location out of those posted so far
> - Which weekend, say June - Sept.
> 
> Then we can get a vote and move this thing along. Good idea??


Sounds all right, it looks like you can just list the cities in Illionois since that is what we have it narrowed down to. It kinda just depends on who wants to help host it in that area.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

bloomington would work for me. i have friends there.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

Bloomington is as bad as Champaign... both are over 220 miles away for me...

For me, in Illinois, if it isn't in Rockford or Chicago, then no dice... Just not worth the drive...

Again, we need a listing of people committed to coming... And the distance they are each willing to drive to make it...

That way we can determine if a 'meet' is even worthwhile... Hell, maybe a couple of get-togethers make more sense for everyone involved...

To start out, I am available just about anytime from whenever the snow is gone and the salt is washed away, and the deal-breaker distance is anything over 150 miles away... And I may add I am not driving anywhere that requires dirt or gravel roads... Just thought I would clarify that...


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

This is how these things go:
1. Someone volunteers to plan & execute the meet.
2. THEY GET TO CHOOSE THE LOCATION.
3. They ask others to assist with some of the functions.

-Or... They don't EVER get off the ground...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

it always amuses me that car people bring up the distance thing.

WE ARE CAR PEOPLE!

aren't we to enjoy time in our cars? even more so as car audio people?


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

dbphelps said:


> Bloomington is as bad as Champaign... both are over 220 miles away for me...
> 
> For me, in Illinois, if it isn't in Rockford or Chicago, then no dice... Just not worth the drive...
> 
> ...


Most people are driving way the hell farther than you and no offense, but we can't really plan around one person's needs. We just have to plan where most can make it like obviously in a central location, which we have found. We also need a weekend date at a less busy time aka no holidays. 



SQ_Only said:


> This is how these things go:
> 1. Someone volunteers to plan & execute the meet.
> 2. THEY GET TO CHOOSE THE LOCATION.
> 3. They ask others to assist with some of the functions.
> ...


Agreed. We have to have someone in the central location organize the meet or it is never going to happen. No one wants to drive to an area and meet in a place they no nothing about.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

That is all fine and good... The way I suggested will determine if this is even doable or not... That is the point I am getting at...

If everyone posted when/how far/where they are willing to meet it will quickly show what is what...

I posted my requirements based on the fact that I won't drive my $100k+ completely custom car distances like that...

If I really felt compelled to go and it was a distance as such, I would trailer it...

Usually a lot of these things are based solely on convenience, plain and simple...

I can see a bunch of Illinois and Wisconsin people getting together, with some Indiana, maybe Michigan, maybe even Minnesota, and the most central location to everyone, and a location with infinite options and a large base of people is Chicago... It simply is the most central for all...

Now if it is undesireable due to population density, then I can see Rockford... But all the way down to Bloomington or Champaign and I can see only close 'buds' getting together... Which is if that is what this is, good, but I thought this was a DIYMA event...

That is the problem with even the Cali event at Marvs... It is a close-knit group of guys and they are all pretty local as a majority... It is far from a meeting of a bunch of 'internet-only' friends...


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I would be up for a bon-fire at Chad's place. Champaigne has a nice ring to it and is about as central as we are going to get for the Midwest. Besides, I've wanted to sit down and get butt faced wasted with some of you for a while. I'm sure some interesting stories would come about.

If that falls through I might be able to arrange something similar in St. Joseph Michigan. About 1-1/2 hours from Chicago and about 30 minutes from the border of Indiana along I-94.

Ge0


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i have in-laws in Champaign, so that'd work out perfect for me. I wouldn't want to drive much farther north than Champaign, though. So, Peoria is the farthest north I'd go.

I prolly wouldn't do St. Louis either just b/c I'd have to pay for a hotel, but anywhere around central/southern IL I'd be up for.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> i have in-laws in Champaign, so that'd work out perfect for me. I wouldn't want to drive much farther north than Champaign, though. So, Peoria is the farthest north I'd go.
> 
> I prolly wouldn't do St. Louis either just b/c I'd have to pay for a hotel, but anywhere around central/southern IL I'd be up for.


Hotel? Hell, we can all pass out in Chad's living room.

Ge0


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Ge0 said:


> Hotel? Hell, we can all pass out in Chad's living room.
> 
> Ge0


Chad's living room? Hell his shop is air conditioned and has tunes to boot! Every bring sleeping bags and pass out with his dogs!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

so.

who's going to head it up?

chad?


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Without going through a ton of work to organize anything, you guys can check with me as the date gets closer, but we carputer guys meet once a month starting in April. Plenty of parking, everyone brings some food to share, we BBQ, we got bathrooms and a bunch of geeks and some audio guys. Sorry no pyrotechnics but sometimes there is eye candy when it gets warmer.

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/mp3car-gatherings/117664-2008-monthly-chicago-meets.html#post1192771


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

cheesehead said:


> Chad's living room? Hell his shop is air conditioned and has tunes to boot! Every bring sleeping bags and pass out with his dogs!


Nahhh, I figured a bunch of guys with guts full of chili cheese dogs and beer would be pretty gassy. Why waste that out in the garage when you can generate quite the aroma in doors 

I speak from 1st hand experience. MAN was my wife pissed the next morning!!! The whole house smelled like stale beer and a sewer.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

benny z said:


> so.
> 
> who's going to head it up?
> 
> chad?


In all seriousness, Chad has not offered anything. I was just making some fun. We need to find another option.

Ge0


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Ge0 said:


> Nahhh, I figured a bunch of guys with guts full of chili cheese dogs and beer would be pretty gassy. Why waste that out in the garage when you can generate quite the aroma in doors
> 
> I speak from 1st hand experience. MAN was my wife pissed the next morning!!! The whole house smelled like stale beer and a sewer.
> 
> Ge0


Boy that reminds me of the "good ol' days" of college!


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

by midwest what state will this be in?


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

bjayjr5679 said:


> by midwest what state will this be in?


I believe that has yet to be determined.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

we've seriously been trying to determine this since october?

jesus! someone make a decision already!


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

In case you guys missed my post, I'll paste the info here. This is the Chicago mp3car meet. I won;'t be able to make the one in May so June or July would be the next meet I might be at.



> Next Meet: Sunday, April 27th, 2008, 11AM at Busse Woods
> 
> Location Details:
> Busse Woods Grove 18, off Higgins Road in Schaumburg. There's easy access from both 90 and 290. For those with GPS: 42° 1'50.46"N 88° 1'45.16"W. For everyone else, google maps. We seem to be drifting further and further into the forest preserve, so just keep an eye out for us.
> ...


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

durwood said:


> In case you guys missed my post, I'll paste the info here. This is the Chicago mp3car meet. I won;'t be able to make the one in May so June or July would be the next meet I might be at.


:blush: Sorry I went back and found it...:blush:


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzzzz.... Someone wake me up when we have a volunteer.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Say, didn't Randy start this thread? He is about as centrally located as your going to get in the midwest.

I could arrange something in Michigan but that would exclude a lot of people not willing to make the drive.

Ge0


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

Almost sounds like you're volunteering.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Bill you are more than welcome to come to the mp3car meet. It's already arranged. I'll see if I can get Jimmy to come out too. I think you remember him? - The black prelude. He is working on his new car though so it's still in beginning stages.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok, I'm volunteering to organize this.

Here's the deal.

Possible Locations:

Rockford: Hooters parking lot?

Dekalb: Northern Illinois Campus?

Madison: I might try contacting Madisound. That would be cool if they would let us do it there, hence this site. 

Date:
Sometime in July. May and June are out since I will be getting married and on my honeymoon during those months.

Sound good?


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Anything works for me as long as it gets planned I will do everything I can to be there.


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm up for the end of July at any of those locations.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Why not this Lake Clinton Area for the meet. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...88.762665&sspn=0.098628,0.226936&ie=UTF8&z=13


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

rekd0514 said:


> Why not this Lake Clinton Area for the meet.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...88.762665&sspn=0.098628,0.226936&ie=UTF8&z=13


So... It looks like we have a volunteer!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

durwood said:


> Madison: I might try contacting Madisound. That would be cool if they would let us do it there, hence this site.


 DO IT!! That would be sweet, man. 



> Date:
> Sometime in July. May and June are out since I will be getting married and on my honeymoon during those months.
> 
> Sound good?


Sounds muy bueno! I'm down for that. Hell I was sweating just thinking about driving through Chicago. But Mad town, that's nothing for me.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

SQ_Only said:


> So... It looks like we have a volunteer!


Not me, I am not even close to the area. That is just a nice park area we could have it at since it is right in the area.

I also found out that car meets have been held farther north at Starved Rock State Park, so we could most definitely have it there. I heard there was a meet there with 50+ Toyota MR2 there last year. I am sure there have been others as well.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=&ie=UTF8&ll=41.299992,-88.960419&spn=0.387921,0.907745&z=11


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

durwood said:


> Bill you are more than welcome to come to the mp3car meet. It's already arranged. I'll see if I can get Jimmy to come out too. I think you remember him? - The black prelude. He is working on his new car though so it's still in beginning stages.


Speaking of new vehicles, it appears that my top secret project is terminated.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

SQ_Only said:


> Speaking of new vehicles, it appears that my top secret project is terminated.


Doh! I'm not even going to ask. So does this stop you from having tunes? I hope not. 

I emailed madisound but haven't heard a peep. They probably have no clue what I'm talking about. I'll have to give them a call, it's probably better that way. If that doesn't work out dirthog PMed me saying he might be able to help with the rockford area.


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

durwood said:


> Doh! I'm not even going to ask. So does this stop you from having tunes? I hope not.


Last year I bought a new vehicle to drive, since my Durango was getting old. A month after purchasing my new vehicle, a person that you know made an offer to buy the Durango, so I sold it... With the equipment. I had fully intended to be out of the Car Audio hobby permanently...

...And then an audio manufacturer called, and asked me if I'd like to help them "Develop" something... So I began a Top Secret project, had the non-disclosure, etc... 

Fast forward a few months, and my new $50,000 vehicle had developed a warranty problem that the dealer says he cannot repair. This is an automatic Lemon Law case, and now they are in the process of buying my new vehicle back from me, as they must do in Lemon Law cases. (Then they must crush it.)


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Yall got room for a forum newbie at the meet whenever that will be??? Also like Durwood said the MP3Car meets are always good and I might miss one a year.
Aron


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello!

Meets are great, I am wondering what happend to all of the SQ shows in Illinois?

Meca, SLAP, IASCA, USACi ??? I have been out of the loop since 2004 and when I came back into this everything is in the south. 

Do we have any shows around Chicago This Summer?

Joe


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Hello!
> 
> Meets are great, I am wondering what happend to all of the SQ shows in Illinois?
> 
> ...


welcome fellow chicagoan! as you know, chicago now only has 2 main industries left: Defunct manufacturing, and crime. neither pay very well. couple that with the highest taxes and costs in the nation, and nobody has discretionary income left to splurge on "car audio". a real shame  i am always looking for a fellow sound Q chicagoan. as far as shows, nothing i know of. i think there _might_ be some kind of soundoff in joliet this year. but it's not IASCA or USAC ... i dunno, we never really had it good for being the third coast anyway.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

It is a real shame that this has just disappeared. I thought that the SLAP shows had a good format because they incorporated those people that wanted to do just SPL or SQ and those that just wanted to non ICE modifications and those of us that do both to our rides! 

I have some friends in the Car Stereo business and I think I should talk them into having a show this summer! Ill see where I get with this. Heck, if there are no shows then we have to have our own!

Vactor, hit me up on PM some time so we can have a listening session!


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

any time or place set yet?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Doesn't seem to be...  

I think it's time for a new thread which includes a poll for the date and location. Popular vote wins, that way the people pissing and moaning about driving can know ahead of time how far it's going to be.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

An _attempt _at a commonly agreed upon location and date has been made....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36314


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

This upcoming Sunday mp3car meet is still happening but it looks like we might lose all our good fortune with the weather.  Hoping the weather guys are wrong. Anyone wanting to come out?


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

durwood said:


> This upcoming Sunday mp3car meet is still happening but it looks like we might lose all our good fortune with the weather.  Hoping the weather guys are wrong. Anyone wanting to come out?


Sorry man, not this time... I've got plans for a weekend getaway with a dirty, dirty stewardess.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Crappy weather or not, the mp3car meet is still happening tomorrow. I'll be there for a little while and maybe you can demo ambiophonics in a car. PM me to if anyone is coming out.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

lets get this revolution going in missouri! there is SH for comps or anything to see/hear some other sq lovers cars.


----------

